# MTL Devices VS DTL Devices



## Pieter Geldenhuys (12/1/17)

Hi all,

I wanted to know what devices/Setups are MTL and what is DTL and then what is the pro's and con's between the setups

Thanks


----------



## gdigitel (12/1/17)

I would say the biggest con of either is that if they excel in one area they are really poor in the other so you end up needing dedicated devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/17)

Great question @Pieter Geldenhuys

MTL refers to mouth to lung
DTL refers to direct to lung or direct lung hits
In MTL you draw the vapour first into your mouth using suction power of the cheeks and tongue and then you inhale into your lungs.

In DTL you breathe the vapour straight into your lungs without first taking it in your mouth.

Its a different kind of action and there are several differences in the devices, throat hit, flavour and vapour.

MTL devices have less airflow, smaller coils usually with higher resistance and thinner wire, lower power and consequently less vapour production.

DTL devices have more airflow, bigger coils of lower resistance, more power and more vapour.

You do get devices which claim to be both MTL and DTL but in my experience I have found most of these are better suited for one style.

*Throat hit*
I find the throat hit very different between MTL and DTL
I find the lung hits give a gentle "cumulative" type of "rubbing" on the throat versus a strong "punch" that one gets with a high mg juice on a mouth to lung setup.
I find the throat hit on a MTL with the right juice more pleasurable.

*Flavour*
This is interesting. DTL devices produce more vapour so most folk will say more flavour. That is true. And in most cases a big DTL tank that produces way more vapour is going to give a perceived better flavour than a small pen style MTL device.
However
There are some MTL devices (like my RM2 on my REO) that in my opinion produce better quality flavour with the right juice than many of the big vapour DTL tanks. Usually its because the vapour is more concentrated. Perhaps a better phrase to use is "more accurate" flavour instead of "better" flavour.
That said, the higher VG juices (more the norm today) do tend to work better on the higher powered more airy DTL devices in my opinion.

*Vapour*
DTL devices will produce way more vapour than MTL. There is a limit to how much vapour you can take into your mouth. Much more can be taken directly into the lungs.

*Other considerations*
Some folk just dont like DTL and some dont like MTL. I think its easier to quit stinkies using MTL because that action is generally more familiar to smokers.

DTL consumes a lot more juice than MTL. On MTL with a basic device I was using about 4ml a day. With DTL thrown in I am probably over 10ml a day. Several DTL vapers are vaping even more.

MTL is better for stealth purposes - eg in public places or when you dont want to blow massive clouds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/17)

Silver said:


> Great question @Pieter Geldenhuys
> 
> MTL refers to mouth to lung
> DTL refers to direct to lung or direct lung hits
> ...


I agree about the flavour on pen style MTL devices with tanks. But via a BF dripper I get better flavour from MTL than DTL. Just feels as if more taste senses are reached that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/17)

Andre said:


> I agree about the flavour on pen style MTL devices with tanks. But via a BF dripper I get better flavour from MTL than DTL. Just feels as if more taste senses are reached that way.



I hear you and agree @Andre 
Maybe its because the vapour is swirling around in the mouth for longer instead of flying down to the lungs
Also, its more concentrated if the airflow is small


----------



## SAVaper (12/1/17)

Andre said:


> I agree about the flavour on pen style MTL devices with tanks. But via a BF dripper I get better flavour from MTL than DTL. Just feels as if more taste senses are reached that way.



That is an interesting perspective I have not considered.
Like @Silver said, it could be the receptors in the mouth thing.


----------



## Silver (12/1/17)

SAVaper said:


> That is an interesting perspective I have not considered.
> Like @Silver said, it could be the receptors in the mouth thing.



This type of thing fascinates me @SAVaper

I think its all about the right mix of concentration of vapour, airflow and coil set up / power. The shape of the device no doubt plays a big role too. 

Would love to have a sophisticated flavour analyser at the exit point which tells me the flavour concentration in the vapour as it comes out the atty 

I also think this is why there are so many different preferences and no right answer. Each person is different. Some want stronger more concentrated flavour and less vapour while others prefer mildly flavoured vapour with big volume.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (12/1/17)

Silver said:


> This type of thing fascinates me @SAVaper
> 
> I think its all about the right mix of concentration of vapour, airflow and coil set up / power. The shape of the device no doubt plays a big role too.
> 
> ...




And on top of that, my flavour receptors might be more fried than yours and we get completely different experiences from the same setup.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

